# Urgent Missing Dog!!!



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Missing for 7 days: Cortez, an 8 month old dark sable male German Shepherd in the Lake Columbia area of Arkansas. Cortez is a very friendly puppy with a tattoo number of EB6EPC4 in his right ear, weighing around 65 pounds. Contact information - 918-363-8108 or 918-607-1001.

I am cross posting this with the permission of Karla Calderon. This is a dog they bred & sold. The owner lost the dog from his fenced yard.

Moderators, if I have put this in the wrong section, or if inappropriate for this forum I apologize.


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

Susan, post him on K9 Amber Alert as well.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks Becky, I didn't even know there was such a thing! I joined & posted, but it's pending approval since I'm new. If you are a member maybe it would be faster if you posted it, if you don't mind.


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

Done, Susan. It still has to be looked at by the mods, but it should be up pretty quickly.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Becky Shilling said:


> Susan, post him on K9 Amber Alert as well.


That is a very neat idea...have to admit I do not like that they're calling it "Amber Alert."


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Karla has some additional information on the lost dog. He is wearing a blue reflective collar with owners name and phone numbers: Reed Woodard 870-310-4542 (home) & 80-518-3802 (work)


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

Woody, I doubt any disrespect to parents of missing children was intended. It is a way to make it known at glance what the group is about. It seems to be very successful in recovering animals.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> That is a very neat idea...have to admit I do not like that they're calling it "Amber Alert."


^^^political correctness at it's worst...


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> But I'll keep it in mind next time I call 911 to ask where I can get my vehicle tags.


yeah, cuz that's the same thing...


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Yes isn't just an amazing coinkidink how those colored terror alerts would go up every time the current administration needed to redirect the publics attention? Not any more, the boy cried wolf once too many times.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

what i recognize is that a good program should not be shot down because a few morons would abuse it. if we did that, there would be no programs....


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ah, good points all around.

So..... any news on the missing dog?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Tim: Which morons are you talking about the ones who abuse the Amber Alert Program or the ones who abuse the Terror Alert Program?


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

so, any news on the MISSING DOG?


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Tim: Which morons are you talking about the ones who abuse the Amber Alert Program or the ones who abuse the Terror Alert Program?


i was talking about the potential of morons to make the hypothetical 911 call about their dog that woody proposed...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I think is admirable for Woody and Tim to carry on a fake argument in order to bump the missing dog thread into "current topics."


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

so do they get some kind of tax deduction for being philanthropists then??? (you'd think a person that can spell that could remember JN name.....)

if so, i'll see what i can do to get the tax deduct...!!!


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

ann freier said:


> so do they get some kind of tax deduction for being philanthropists then??? (you'd think a person that can spell that could remember JN name.....)
> 
> if so, i'll see what i can do to get the tax deduct...!!!


how dare you water down the phrase "tax deduction" by using it in this context. federal income tax laws are no joke and when people overuse it like this, it devalues the very foundation of an american institution...


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

so where do i find the deduction tim? have to file pretty soon, but wouldn't mind having it for next year!!


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

Any news about Cortez?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

CORTEZ IS HOME!!!! After being missing for 3 weeks, Cortez came up to a neighbor who lives approximately 1/2 mile form his home. Other than having lost some weight, he is none worse for the wear.


----------



## Kim Gossmeyer (Feb 24, 2007)

thats great to hear!!! Thanks for keeping us informed!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

makes you wonder where he was for that 3 weeks, though, doesn't it? if only he could tell his story....glad he made it home ok!!!


----------

